# Extended Battery Got Wet



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey guys. A couple of weeks ago I was drunk and dropped my phone in a cup full of beer. The phone got fried. I had the phone and battery in rice for about 60 hours. Used the battery and the phone turned on. The radio was gone though. I got a replacement. It worked fine with my extended battery the first few hours. All of a sudden, when I called someone, they could hardly hear me because of static and clicking. It was very loud. I tried flashing different radios and no luck. Sent the phone back. Got a new one a few days ago. Rooted the thing, everything is good. I'm just nervous about putting the extended battery back in. I fear that's what caused my issue. It turns the phone on, it charges and holds a charge. Do you guys think I should try it or toss it and buy a new one? Here's a picture of the extended battery and battery the phone came with when I bought it. You'll notice the extended battery doesn't have the X's going across the little white label. Could someone look on their extended battery and see if they are supposed to be there? I never paid attention to it because I never thought I'd get my phone wet


















The extended battery is on the top. Can anyone tell me if theirs has the X's going across?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## regidk (Sep 17, 2012)

Drying is no problem, the phone battery is immersed through the water, and dry after use nothing taken out to do a good job in a timely manner after being immersed in water. The text is mostly unreliable quality of mobile phone batteries, or battery aging, flooding after dying. Frozen piece of the battery to see if I can use it. I hope you can help.


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure I follow this. Does anyone else have an idea?


----------

